# [SOLVED] ATI Radeon HD 7640G: Black Screen After Bootloader

## Wihajster

After finishing with the Gentoo LiveCD for the first time, I noticed that my boot process was hanging for around a minute around 2 seconds in; dmesg told me that the system was failing to find the ARUBA firmware for my laptop's graphics card, so I installed it as described here, recompiling the kernel to use the radeon driver as a module. 

This introduced a far bigger problem: now shortly after Gentoo begins to load once I've selected it in GRUB2, the screen goes completely black (no power to it, rather than displaying black pixels) and stays that way. The only way out of this I found is to kill the laptop's power entirely; could anyone direct me to what could have gone wrong here? I have attached the contents of my kernel config, make.conf and grub.cfg (generated automatically by GRUB2) along with the output of lspci. Ordinarily for something like this I would also have included my xorg.conf, but I'm yet to begin setting X up on this install and the file doesn't exist.

Kernel config.

make.conf.

grub.cfg.

lspci.Last edited by Wihajster on Sun Jul 06, 2014 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Device Drivers --->

Generic Driver Options  --->

-*- Userspace firmware loading support                           

[*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary          

(radeon/ARUBA_me.bin radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin) External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

(/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory

Graphics support ---> 

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 

<*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support 

< > Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

< > SiS chipset support 

< > VIA chipset support 

-*- VGA Arbitration 

(2) Maximum number of GPUs 

[ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support 

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

     I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                

< > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (NEW)                                      

< > ATI Rage 128 (NEW)                                               

<*> ATI Radeon                                                       

[ ]   Enable userspace modesetting on radeon (DEPRECATED) (NEW)      

< > Nouveau (nVidia) cards (NEW)                                     

< > Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (NEW)                          

< > Matrox g200/g400 (NEW)                                           

< > SiS video cards (NEW)                                            

< > Via unichrome video cards (NEW)                                  

< > Savage video cards (NEW)                                         

< > DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU (NEW)                          

< > Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer (NEW)                             

< > DisplayLink (NEW)                                                

< > AST server chips (NEW)                                           

< > Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines (NEW)      

< > Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device (NEW)                     

< > QXL virtual GPU (NEW)                                            

< > DRM Support for bochs dispi vga interface (qemu stdvga) (NEW) 

<*> Support for frame buffer devices ---> 

--- Support for frame buffer devices 

[*] Enable firmware EDID 

[ ] Framebuffer foreign endianness support ---- 

[*] Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers 

[*] Enable Tile Blitting Support 

*** Frame buffer hardware drivers *** 

< > Cirrus Logic support 

< > Permedia2 support 

< > CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support 

< > Arc Monochrome LCD board support 

[ ] Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support 

[ ] IMS Twin Turbo display support 

< > VGA 16-color graphics support 

< > Userspace VESA VGA graphics support 

[ ] VESA VGA graphics support 

[*] EFI-based Framebuffer Support 

< > N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support 

< > Hercules mono graphics support 

< > Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support 

< > nVidia Framebuffer Support 

< > nVidia Riva support 

< > Intel740 support 

< > Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support 

< > Matrox acceleration 

< > ATI Radeon display support 

< > ATI Rage128 display support 

< > ATI Mach64 display support 

< > S3 Trio/Virge support 

< > S3 Savage support 

< > SiS/XGI display support 

< > VIA UniChrome (Pro) and Chrome9 display support 

< > NeoMagic display support 

< > IMG Kyro support 

< > 3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support 

< > 3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support 

< > VIA VT8623 support 

< > Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support 

< > ARK 2000PV support 

< > Permedia3 support 

< > Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support 

< > SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support 

< > Displaylink USB Framebuffer support 

< > Goldfish Framebuffer 

< > Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) 

< > E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support 

< > Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support 

< > E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support 

< > AUO-K190X EPD controller support 

[ ] Simple framebuffer support 

[ ] Exynos Video driver support ---- 

[*] Backlight & LCD device support ---> 

--- Backlight & LCD device support 

<*> Lowlevel LCD controls 

< > Platform LCD controls 

<*> Lowlevel Backlight controls 

< > Generic (aka Sharp Corgi) Backlight Driver 

< > Apple Backlight Driver 

< > Tabletkiosk Sahara Touch-iT Backlight Driver 

< > Backlight Driver for ADP8860/ADP8861/ADP8863 using WLED 

< > Backlight Driver for ADP8870 using WLED 

< > Backlight Driver for LM3630A 

< > Backlight Driver for LM3639 

< > Backlight driver for TI LP855X 

< > Sanyo LV5207LP Backlight 

< > Rohm BD6107 Backlight 

Console display driver support ---> 

-*- VGA text console 

[*] Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM 

(256) Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB) 

<*> Framebuffer Console support 

[ ] Map the console to the primary display device 

[ ] Framebuffer Console Rotation 

[*] Bootup logo ---> 

--- Bootup logo 

[ ] Standard black and white Linux logo 

[ ] Standard 16-color Linux logo 

[*] Standard 224-color Linux logo

----------

## Wihajster

I recompiled my kernel with those options and on the next reboot everything worked fine: thank you!

I looked around to try and see why this worked. Was it something to do with neither a framebuffer nor X being installed, so after a point in installation the monitor received no video input?

----------

## DONAHUE

"# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set" seemed the most likely villain., I use "CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y" else I would need to run "make install_firmware" to install kernel borne firmware in /lib/firmware and use an initramfs at boot time to load kernel firmware.  

I think "CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m" needs to be "CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y" for kms to run.

I think "# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set" should be  "CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID =y"; not a boot problem but useful for xserver.

The intel choices may have caused confusion.

----------

